# Shostakovich's film music



## KosenRufu (Mar 20, 2011)

What do you think about the great masters film music? For example, could New Babylon be performed in a concert, or should it only accompany the film? I heard Rozhdestvensky has arranged it into a concertsuite, maybe hearing it in a concert would be an enjoyable experience (tired of hearing only his fifth or eight symphony performed live, even though I love them). What about the other soundtracks? Whaddyathink?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Good topic! 

I don't know enough to reply but I look forward to the discussion.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I think his film music could work well on its own, but it wouldn't be quite as interesting as the music he wrote to be intentionally played on its own.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Interesting but you guys should really dig into Shostakovich's operas to get a real appreciation of his creative powers to convey the drama, and the emotion. Ooops, I forgot; opera is not very popular outside the _Opera_ forum here at TC!


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I have most of Shostakovich's film music on CD. With a very few exceptions, Shostakovich's music in this genre is, by necessity, far less complex, sophisticated or profound than his 'serious' pieces. Much of the music is fairly superficial and lacks the originality and 'grit' of, for example, the symphonies. Some of it is downright banal. Listening to the film scores in isolation can be enjoyable on a fairly basic level, but don't expect a moving musical experience. Probably the finest film score and the one most able to stand-up to isolated listening is that for the 1964 film Hamlet (Shostakovich's Op 116). I am familiar with previous recordings of music from 'New Babylon' (including Rozhdestvensky's pioneering recording), but have yet to hear the new release of the complete film score. However, although one of his most adventurous scores of the kind, I'm not sure it would stand-up to a live concert scenario without some visual aids.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like what I've heard even if a lot of the material from the mid 30s through the mid-50s had to be composed within strict political parameters and as a result much was reduced to being Socialist Realism propaganda fodder without the gravitas of his more personal work. I'm really pleased that more film-score material is being made available as at least it does give an insight into the conditions under which he found himself when composing for the screen - I would imagine that by and large the music was probably only as good as the film it was written for. I would echo DM's opinion on Hamlet - as this was a relatively late score perhaps it was a subject that he felt he could get his teeth into and thus produce something more worthy and without the spectre of Socialist Realism hovering over him as it did until about ten years before. I also like the suite from 'The Gadfly' (1955) - if the full score became available I would like to listen to this as well.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

It stands up as very fine concert music in it’s own right, a good example is The Gadfly Suite taken from the film score.
Shostakovitch is one of those composers that is consistently good and always has something interesting to say whatever genre.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I read once that some of his film music were banned and destroyed. I forgot which ones. Any ring of truth in this?


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

presto said:


> Shostakovitch is one of those composers that is consistently good and always has something interesting to say whatever genre.


While there is much of Shostakovich's music that is good (eg tenth symphony), to say that he is consistently good is so apparently clearly contradicted by some substantial examples (eg twelfth symphony) that I would like to see the evidence for your assertion, pelase.


----------

